# Souped Up Bobcat



## rip18 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was doing some digging back through last summer & decided to try to work this one up.

How about one of Jerry Clower's "souped up bobcats" aka Canada lynx?  

Nikon D3, Sigma 50-500 @ 420 mm, f/10, 1/1250th second, ISO 640, handheld, cropped for composition, distracting weeds removed.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 30, 2011)

Great capture the long tufts of dark hairs on the ears and the ruff around the face is what gives it a look like no other. And I like your term souped up bobcats.This one looks ready to pounce.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, Lee.  I found another of him that was workable as well.

Nikon D3, Sigma 50-500 @ 165 mm, f/5,6 , 1/3200th second, ISO 640, handheld, cropped from vertical to horizontal & then a tad more.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh yea another almost great capture The only thing I see wrong with it is I didn't take it. The composition,lighting, pose,and background went together well with your eye. It's as if I were there in my ghillie suit watching it unfold.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool cat - mean attitude!  Awesome shots!


----------



## carver (Mar 30, 2011)

Love #2, awesome


----------



## Hoss (Mar 30, 2011)

Very neat cats and you got some fine captures, Rip.  Glad you dug em out.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful work Rip, just beautiful..... Hand held with that lens would be just wishful thinking for me


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 31, 2011)

Great shots.
I always get a kick out of Jerry Clower's stories. "Knock Him Out John", "Just shoot up here amoungist us, one of us got ta have some relief"


----------



## deerboy (Mar 31, 2011)

awsome close up. bet that was cool.


----------



## cornpile (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazing shots.


----------



## quinn (Mar 31, 2011)

very cool Rip!You sure dig in a different yard than I do!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.


----------

